# Behind in my Scripture reading!



## etexas (Aug 10, 2007)

OK, I had very good intentions this year. Cover to cover at least twice. I am a King Jimmy man, but, I picked up my ESV which I use as my CT English translation and have FLOWN through the NT,later which I will pick up on the OT with the Christian prism, and loop around again, I feel like a new man! Man we need the Holy Writ!


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Aug 10, 2007)

We do indeed.


----------



## etexas (Aug 11, 2007)

MrMerlin777 said:


> We do indeed.


I think I was having a dry-spell.......I am exited about my Bible time again, you know the whole thing, Church, Sacraments , Scriptures. They are just like human relationships in a way. We have to work on maintaining our first love. Jesus will never forsake us, but boy, we can take our eyes off Him. (At least I can, I feel like I have spiritual ADD!)


----------



## 3John2 (Aug 13, 2007)

I'm a little behind but even if I don't reach my goal I will have accomplished something significant for me. I'm working on reading through it 4 times this year.


----------

